# Mars: the 3 moth old baby betta



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here are some picture of my baby Betta Mars. I've had him for about a month and a half and he is doing excellently! Hope you guys love him as much as I do! (I'm like 87% sure he's a him)


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry. the pictures are sideways


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

He's beautiful and yes, it's a him.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I really like his colors. Very bright!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mars is all excited that you guys like him


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I like that you're exactly 87% sure. Lol. 

I have a baby. I'm guessing s/he's around 8 weeks. But s/he doesn't swim around. S/he's either floating at the top or laying on a leaf or in the gravel. & hardly eats. I hope s/he makes it. 

Anyways, I'm glad yours is doing great. He's really pretty. I'm kinda jealous.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Awww thanks DerangedUnicorn! I really love him and im just lucky I got one of the stronger ones or he wouldnt have made it during the ride home! good luck with yours and if you need any help don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, I don't want to steal your thread, but I think he may have a fungal infection after doing some research today. He has a funny shaped bump I his head, which might be the fungus & he won't eat, his fins are clamped. I think his dorsal is damaged, but I can't tell for sure since they're clamped, & he hides/doesn't swim around. I put some API fungal meds in the tank today along with API fin repair stuff. It says great for ten days, then do a water change. I'm leaving this evening to visit home from my dorm. I'll be back Sunday (I usually fast my fish Saturdays anyways so I'm not worried about feeding) but what should I do about not treating tomorrow?


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think he'll probably be ok. But if you want, you can ask a trusted friends to do it. Have you ever tried aquarium salt? its really a miracle worker.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

You know, I didn't think of aquarium salt. I just had some medication sitting around a friend gave me after her fish died, so I just threw it in there. I may just have to see what this salt is all about. I've read stuff on it. Sounds like it works magic. Thanks for the tip. I'll update you sometime. 

But for now.....we must get back to your beautiful fishy. Is he a delta?


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

I really don't know what Mars is going to be in the future is a total mystery. he looks like hes going to be a V tail but I also see little spikes on the edge of his fins so now im thinking hes going to be a crowntail. he could also be a roundtail or as you said, a delta tail. Ugggg! so many choices!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Actually, I really don't know. Im thinking that he could be a V tail but im seeing little spikes on the edge of his fins so he could also be a C Tail. But then i did some research and he could be also a round tail or a delta tail. So many choices!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, you should keep us updated on him. Especially when you figure out what his tail type is.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

alright! will do


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

im happy to say that Mars is starting to recover from his little scrape on his head. Sheash! why do little boys always get hurt????


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Those colors aahhh <3


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mars is saying goodnight!!!!!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I love the colouring!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

just posted this in the october photo contest. do you guys like it????? on mars note: I'm pretty sure that Mars is a Delta but im not 100% sure yet. I guess i just have to wait till Febuary! (thats when hes gonna be an adult)


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Awww. Mars is growing up to be such a big boy! He's looking good. Looks like he has a lot of personality.

Thanks for the friend request, Sophie. Also, you should check out my journal on my baby.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Rain is looking amazing! I cant wait to see what our little boys will look like when theyre bigger! Mars is getting bigger and bigger everyday! hes about 1 1/4 inches! ahhhhhhh! Love him


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## madyjane (Aug 10, 2013)

the spikes you were talking about are most likely branching baby bettas have that because that means there tail is growing


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Heres a video Hey guys! Mars is now a kid so I thought to post some fun pics of him! Enjoy!
the frog ones are sir ribbits hiding under his plant and him in zen mode


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lol sorry. Forget the "Heres a video" part. i tryed to post a video bu it wouldnt work.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow! He's huge!!! I think he still has some growing to do though. I love how his color seems to slowly go from blue to red from head to tail. & I like the white tips on his ventral fins. He's so pretty.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

So cute! =)


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Its sad to say, But Sir. Ribbits had just died a mysterious death. SIP my little fishy froggy


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

aw poor mr. ribbits! Im sorry to hear that Soph7244!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! I know its been a really long time since I've posted some photos of mars. I've been really busy with school and swimming so I really haven't had that much free time. I just got back from a 4 day school trip and im exhausted! D: anyway, mars has really grown! His fins are really big now and hes starting to become a adult! (Not quite yet though) lets see.... mars is about 5 months old almost 6!!! Ahhh my little baby is growing up so fast! Anyway, enjoy the pics I took! Oh and also, Mars just made his first bubblenest! Its pretty scattered but I can tell hes proud of it because hes guarding it with his life and wont leave it! Do you think one day he will make a good daddy? 
Sorry the pics are sideways. I dont know why my phone makes them lime that!


----------

